# Gargraves track



## mattb (Jan 26, 2008)

Hello Everyone,
     I have been reading here for awhile and thought I would join in. I have a question for you since I am just starting in the large scale size of railroading. I have been looking at the gargraves stainless track with the wood ties for my outdoor layout. Does anyone have experience with or an opinion on this track?  It is a good price at $5.50 per three foot section. Any help will be greatly appreciated. 

  Thanks,
 Matt


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

To my understanding, the ties do not hold up well outdoors. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Isn't it hollow? Would easily get bent, if stepped on. I did not think they made any for outside. 

Jerry


----------



## mattb (Jan 26, 2008)

Interesting. Thanks for the replies.  I will have to look furture into this track. What track do you think is the current best and most ecoomical for outdoor use?


----------



## JerryB (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt: 

Welcome to the forum! As far as track, it really depends on your interest, use and budget. 

There are the 'old standbys': LGB, Aristocraft and USA. Each of these makes track in more than one material, and have a variety of switches (turnouts) available. USA and Aristocraft make track in two tie spacings, representing either narrow gauge or standard gauge practice. 

There are some 'new' track manufacturers: Accucraft (selling track under the American Model Supply and American Mainline names) and California & Oregon Coast Railway. These suppliers aren't new to the hobby, but have recently added or improved on their track offerings. 

Then there are several suppliers of track that is more prototypical in size and appearance and or made from more specialist materials: Llagas Creek, Sunset Valley and Switch Crafters immediately come to mind. 

There are another five or so suppliers that I have missed, but I'm certain someone will add more information. 

As I wrote, it all depends on what you are planning. If your goal is to build an on the ground, child proof, robust, continuous running RR in 1:32 or 1:29 scale, I would recommend staying with code 332 rail. If you plan to use track power, I would suggest either brass, nickel (plated) or stainless steel rail. 

Scale modelers in 1:20 as well as some other scales prefer smaller (code 250 or code 215 rail. Many R/C + battery (non-track powered) folks tend to use aluminum as a less costly alternative. 

I think all the sources I mentioned above provide good quality products at reasonable cost. Due to world metals market inflation, the price of track has increased over the last year or so and that trend appears it will continue for the foreseeable future.

BTW, Aristocraft is currently having their yearly sale with significant savings on their buy four, get one free purchasing plan. It ends pretty soon.

Happy RRing, 

Jerry


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt
Been there, done that.  Price is good but application is limited to design purpose of layout and traffic.  The other problem is connecting switches from different companies.  We did coat the ties to protect them.  The one thing you cannot protect this the easily damaged rails.


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

Gargraves is O scale track re-gauged for large scale. It is O gauge tin plate rail pushed into slots in O gauge basswood ties. It is not sturdy indoors, will not last outdoors, and does not look right with large scale trains. Nor is it compatible with any other manufacturers track or switches.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some Gargraves that is solid NS rails guys. As such I still do nto intend to use it outdoors. It will be indoor workshop test track. The only reason I have it was the price was right at the time. 

Chas


----------

